# The Practical Works of Richard Baxter Online



## VirginiaHuguenot

Most of _The Practical Works of Richard Baxter_ (23 volumes) are available online here:

Vol. 1 (including _The Life and Times of Richard Baxter_)

Vol. 2 (including _The Christian Directory_, Part I, Christian Ethics)

Vol. 3 (including _The Christian Directory_, Part I, Christian Ethics)

Vol. 4 (including _The Christian Directory_, Part II, Christian Economics)

Vol. 5 (including _The Christian Directory_, Part III, Christian Ecclesiastics)

Vol. 6 (including _The Christian Directory_, Part IV, Christian Politics)

Vol. 7 (including _A Treatise of Conversion_ and _A Call to the Unconverted_)

Vol. 10 (including _The One Thing Necessary_)

Vol. 11 (including a _Treatise of Self-Denial_)

Vol. 12 (including _The Life of Faith_)

Vol. 13 (including _The Divine Life_, _The Divine Appointment of the Lord's Day, Proved_, _Redemption of Time_ and _Preface to Mr. Alleine's Alarm_)

Vol. 15 (including _The Reformed Liturgy_)

Vol. 16 (including _The Mischiefs of Self-Ignorance, and the Benefits of Self-Acquaintance_ and _The True Catholic, and Catholic Church Described_)

Vol. 17 (including _The Vain Religion of the Formal Hypocrite_)

Vol. 18 (including _Dying Thoughts on Phil. 1.23_ and _A Mother's Catechism_)

Vol. 19 (including _The Catechising of Families_ and _The Poor Man's Family Book_)

Vol. 21 (including _The Reasons of the Christian Religion_)

Vol. 22 (including _The Saints Everlasting Rest_)

Vol. 23 (including _The Saints Everlasting Rest_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK

If I can make this work, it will be awesome. I have coveted the "Christian Directory" for some time now but its like $150! Thanks Andrew!


----------



## Ivan

KMK said:


> If I can make this work, it will be awesome. I have coveted the "Christian Directory" for some time now but its like $150! Thanks Andrew!



I believe you can get it at http://www.solid-ground-books.com I think I paid about $42 but it's backorded. This was the least expensive I could find. From what I've heard, as a biblical counselor, I can't do without it. Looking forward to my book coming soon in the mail.


----------



## KMK

Ivan said:


> I believe you can get it at http://www.solid-ground-books.com I think I paid about $42 but it's backorded. This was the least expensive I could find. *From what I've heard, as a biblical counselor, I can't do without it.* Looking forward to my book coming soon in the mail.



 That is what I have heard as well. And thanks for the tip because I could not get it to download properly.

What am I doing wrong, Andrew? I got 521 pages of nothin'!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

_Christian Directory_ is a very valuable compendium of insights into the Christian walk. I don't agree with everything that Baxter says, but he addresses so many scenarios and questions and usually very soundly that this is one of the great Puritan casuistic works. 

Ken, I'm not sure what you're doing but I tried to download all 5 volumes relating to the _Christian Directory_ and was able to generate 5 pdf files successfully which appear to be complete and very readable. 

There is something to be said, of course, for getting the one-volume Soli Deo Gloria edition, which I have and refer to often.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

For those interested in reading Richard Baxter's list of recommended books for a pastoral library found in _A Christian Directory_ (Vol. 5 of his _Practical Works_), see here.


----------



## CDM

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> For those interested in reading Richard Baxter's list of recommended books for a pastoral library found in _A Christian Directory_ (Vol. 5 of his _Practical Works_), see here.



Excellent! Thank you, brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

mangum said:


> Excellent! Thank you, brother.



You're very welcome!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The four-volume (4201 pages) Soli Deo Gloria set of Richard Baxter's Practical Works is available for sale (one set) at Amazon.


----------



## Beoga

Ivan said:


> I believe you can get it at http://www.solid-ground-books.com I think I paid about $42 but it's backorded. This was the least expensive I could find. From what I've heard, as a biblical counselor, I can't do without it. Looking forward to my book coming soon in the mail.



Directory is out of print for the time being, so don't expect it any time soon. Sad, I know.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Vol. 19 of his works includes _The Poor Man's Family Book_. Wikipedia says:



> In 1674, Baxter cast in a new form the substance of Arthur Dent's book _The Plain Man's Pathway to Heaven_ under the title, _The Poor Man's Family Book_. In this way, Arthur Dent of South Shoebury was a link between Baxter and another great Puritan John Bunyan [Arthur Dent's _The Plain Man's Pathway to Heaven_ was influential in the conversion of John Bunyan. -- RAM].


----------



## py3ak

Wow, I just sold the _Christian Directory_ for $25.00!


----------



## py3ak

Andrew, do you know if the unabridged autobiography of Baxter is online anywhere? I purchased a volume, but was disappointed to discover that it was abridged and gave it away.


----------



## DMcFadden

Andrew,

Thanks, again! Being a member of this board has been a wonderful experience. However, you always add value to the "value added" dimension of belonging with your marvelous tips!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

py3ak said:


> Andrew, do you know if the unabridged autobiography of Baxter is online anywhere? I purchased a volume, but was disappointed to discover that it was abridged and gave it away.



Reuben -- I have a copy of _Reliquiae Baxterianae_, but I've not found it online unabridged. If I do, I'll let you know! 



DMcFadden said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Thanks, again! Being a member of this board has been a wonderful experience. However, you always add value to the "value added" dimension of belonging with your marvelous tips!



Dennis -- Glad to have you with us, brother! I have learned much here myself. In fact, the more I learn, the more I come to know what I don't know, you know what I mean? And I do appreciate your kind words. Blessings!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Reuben -- This may be of interest from Joel Beeke & Randall Pederson, _Meet the Puritans_, p. 70:



> *Reliquiae Baxterianae* (RE [Maranatha Publications]; 312 pages, n.d.). This work contains considerably less than half of the original which first appeared in 1696 under the editorship of Matthew Sylvester. While the original, which has never been reprinted in its entirety, has been called "a confused and shapeless hulk," it remains an important source for seventeenth-century history. Edmund Calamy (1671-1732) condensed Baxter's work into a more readable edition and published it in 1702. In 1925, J.M. Lloyd Thomas edited an unsatisfactory abridgment, _The Autobiography of Richard Baxter_ (London: Dent). The current edition, published in the 1990s, though uneven in quality, contains fascinating insights into Baxter's life and offers valuable nuggets of wisdom, particularly for ministers.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Beoga said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you can get it at http://solid-ground-books.com Solid Christian Books for the whole family I think I paid about $42 but it's backorded. This was the least expensive I could find. From what I've heard, as a biblical counselor, I can't do without it. Looking forward to my book coming soon in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directory is out of print for the time being, so don't expect it any time soon. Sad, I know.
Click to expand...


Have Soli Deo Gloria stopped publishing it?


----------

